# HIDs



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

Anyone got any good sites to get HIDs at a reasonable price?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

pm'd


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

http://www.xenithxenons.com/


----------



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

monkey. you bought from this site? if so how you like the kit? anyone else buy from this site?? thank you


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

its actually my personal friend that sells these HIDs

he recently started vending for them and i trust his products

he previously vended Techone HID kits - in which i have a set of those in my accord right now - which have been working flawlessly for 2 years. (he broke off of them due some complications with his business partner) 

but like i said before, i trust his products


----------



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

Monkey......I ordered the H11 for the low beams, and the 9005 for the fog lights... however he just called me today and said that the 9005s were outta stock... Do you know another distruber of the xenith hids? cause i really dont want xenith hid head lights and another name fogs... i'd like to keep it all the same.


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

ummm you could try techone HIDs: http://www.mod-express.com/

otherwise, i know of a forum that currently has a group-buy for some HIDs http://www.v6performance.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84119

and hidplanet.com/forums sometimes has some good deals

and if all else fails, theres ebay :willy:


----------



## BMWkilla17 (Aug 16, 2007)

csette85 said:


> Monkey......I ordered the H11 for the low beams, and the 9005 for the fog lights... however he just called me today and said that the 9005s were outta stock... Do you know another distruber of the xenith hids? cause i really dont want xenith hid head lights and another name fogs... i'd like to keep it all the same.


Hey csetter85 how much did u spend total on ur HID's, and are u sure the 9005 is the right bulb size for the fogs, i thought is was 9040? I Have a 2005 A4 i plan on getting HID's as well.


----------

